# Little interest in Weaning



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

H is 6 calendar months tomorrow or 26 weeks on Sat and has little/no interest in weaning. She has great interest in our food reaches out for it etc but not in eating herself.
We've been trying very slowly for 2/3 weeks with her. I wanted to do BLW weaning and initally it went well she picked it up and did suck and got bits we saw the evidence   for the last week and a half shes had little/ no interest in this so I tried spoon feeding she will take max 2/3 small spoons and then no interest again. Currently trying spoon feeding breakfast about 1hr after her morning milk and BLW tea time with bits of veg etc.

Now I know weaning should comence at 6 months so have done sligtly early but I'm a bit concerened of the small amounts she is taking and it not getting any more.  Would it be worth me trying follow on milk with her to keep the iron etc level up while she is taking so little food. Have you heard of others just not increasing their amounts of food.  She can also be hit and miss with the milk


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Dont panic yet! Babys can sometimes be like this...just keep doing what you are...give her lots of encouragement and happy faces when she does have something.

Milk is still her main source of nutrition so make sure that she isnt dropping the amount she is having. I would consider the follow on milk (I dont normally tbh) as she is hit & miss with it.

Keep to the routine you have and let me know how she is doing in about a weeks time.

Jxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you I will let you know how we get on.  When this tub finishs I will get her some follow on milk.  Today she hasn't take too much milk about 19oz but then some days she takes 7oz every 4hrs or so.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm getting concerned the feeding isn't picking up and well shes take 8oz of milk in 12 hr. I really don't feel I can ring the HV they are already making out I can't cope with 2 when I'm fine, they are just going on my history of AND and PND (touch wood no PND this time) and made me feel useless when it came to H's feeding problems when she was small.
I'm now wodering if it all has anything to do with the past feeding problems when small which 2 half doses of Gaviscon sorted after she was banned by the HV from Soya milk which worked wonders and the fact she has a night cough and on a morning sounds like she has some mucous or something she needs to cough up from her chest could they all be related?  She still possits quite a bit too.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Can you do me a food diary for 48 hours?

Plus let me know her weight and where she is on her centiles.

jxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I have no idea what she weighs we don't have a drop in clinic I will try work it out on our scales over the weekend. She was on the 50th centile since birth to when we had our last HV appointmet at 4months old.
Yesterday- I thought she didn't have much but may be she had more than I initally thought.
6am- 5oz milk
8am- couple of spoons of breakfast made with full fat milk- she just doesn't open her mouth
11am refused milk
1.30pm- 5oz milk- demand fed
4.30- 3oz milk- offered as we were going out for a meal so bed time milk would be late and worried about only 10oz so far
5.30- she had finger foods of turkey breast, boiled potato, carrot and parsnip- had good suck on it all got some bits off
7.15- 5oz milk
dream feed about 11.45 DH did and I forgot to ask what she had.
We've started dream feed again- did stop it but she was waking once most nights anyway.

Today so far-
5.10am- 7oz milk
8am- once again just a couple of spoons of breakfast.
10am- 5oz milk- demand fed

Is that OK?? for yesterday, I've tried yogurts but she once again only a couple of spoons.   Do you have any suggestions for a finger food breakfast?


----------

